# Fiber paper



## darin3200 (Sep 25, 2006)

This thread isn't a question.

It's just a thread to tell how much I love fiber paper.

Especially Ilford 11x14 multrigrade IV matte.

The tones are amazing.

And I love the way it gets wets and gets really delicate.


----------



## duncanp (Sep 26, 2006)

it owuld be nice if i knew what you were talking about


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 26, 2006)

There are two kinds of darkroom paper. The first is resin-coated. It's water-proof and the light sensitive material is on the outside. It doesn't take too long to process.

Then there is fiber which isn't water proof and the light sensitive stuff is in the paper. So when you developed it is gets very wet and much more delicate. You also have to wash it more to get the chemicals out, and it tends to curle when it dries. But on the up side it's very archival, it's very thick, and the prints look great.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 26, 2006)

That sounds like a high maintenance lover 

Paper thickness & texture are two main things I miss with prints from today&#8217;s high tech digital light jet prints


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2006)

Call me a high-maintenance lover too, then, Jeff!  I think FB paper is the shizz. 

Darin, wait till you try the Ilford MG IV glossy! You'll be stunned at the quality, and your B&W prints will have this beautiful glow to them. 

Funny, I never had any use for glossy-surfaced papers till I tried that stuff. My thing was always printing on matte in case I wanted to hand color the image. 

I love learning and changing and trying new things.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 26, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> --wait till you try the Ilford MG IV glossy! ---.


OMG, I have a box of that in post card paper size 4x6, got it to shot paper negatives in my 4x5, that was the closest size I could find


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> OMG, I have a box of that in post card paper size 4x6, got it to shot paper negatives in my 4x5, that was the closest size I could find


Dry-down on that stuff is a thing of beauty!   Isn't it great?


----------

